# ID Tags



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

Where is a good place to get ID tags for the goats?


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

Not sure where...I just googled and looked for the best price...but I like the rivet ones.

Like this: http://www.dogtagstogo.com/rivet_on_dog_tags.php

It doesn't hang off the collars.

I also make mine generic. Farm name or your name, address, phone and REWARD on them. No goat names so I can use on any of my goats....not that they would mind...but I would if I put the wrong name on the goat.  I figure someone would be more apt to call if it said there was a reward. I put them on collars and pack gear.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

My boys feed on my neighbors field around the corner. My neighbors keep an eye on the boys. We use the brass name plates riveted to the collar. The boys names are on them and they always were the their own color. I get color coded reports from people about the boys if they cough, sneez, or shake a burr off their leg. The boys think their names are green, blue and red. They have the hanging name tags on thier halters which match the color of their collars. 
IdahoNancy Oberpacker


----------

